# Sudwalla contacts?



## sweetbir (Feb 6, 2006)

Does anyone have the contact email for Sudwalla?

The contact Faq in the freq asked questions area isn't working just now.

Tia

Heidi


----------



## ron1 (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi

Try rhs@yebo.co.za. This should work. If you don't come right e-mail me at ron@fairfields.co.za. Ron.


----------

